# When restoring potentially priceless works of art, leave it to the professionals...



## Xaios (Aug 22, 2012)

I probably wouldn't have posted this if the end result didn't turn out being so hilarious. Seriously, just look:







Here's the original news article:

Elderly woman destroys 19th-century fresco with DIY restoration - Telegraph

We live in a culture that certainly celebrates the DIY spirit, but sometimes you just have to acknowledge that, in order for something to be done right, money is going to have to change hands.









Lord, I can't get over the face. It looks like a retarded spider monkey!


----------



## Randy (Aug 22, 2012)

Jesus as a mongoloid.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 22, 2012)

The end result is hilarious, but it's awful that she did this and ruined it. Now I'm both laughing and really sad.


----------



## flexkill (Aug 22, 2012)

This is fucking monumental failure!




Randy said:


> Jesus as a mongoloid.


 Hilarious!


----------



## Mexi (Aug 22, 2012)

the end result is hilarious but at the cost of priceless art is quite sad.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 22, 2012)

\


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 22, 2012)

wtf is that supposed to be? ^

its a shame that happened, who would have left her do that in the first place?
gave jesus a rocking fro though


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 22, 2012)

D'OH!!!! wonder if she tried to pass it off as original condition..... "Nah, that's how it always looked!!"


----------



## Xaios (Aug 22, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> wtf is that supposed to be? ^



It's a mosaic of various people facepalming, forming a picture of the Patron Saint of Facepalming, Captain Picard.


----------



## Ayo7e (Aug 22, 2012)

Close enough!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 22, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> wtf is that supposed to be? ^
> 
> its a shame that happened, who would have left her do that in the first place?
> gave jesus a rocking fro though



It would have been more clear if I had used the high-res one but i didn't wanna be a douche 

totally agree with the fro, that shit is bangin'


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh god, I thought this was one I those joke pictures at first. Now I see that it was real.


----------



## slowro (Aug 22, 2012)

amazing how anyone would think this a good idea
I'm sure i painted pictures like that in pre school


----------



## Adam (Aug 22, 2012)

I like Mr. Bean's repaint better


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 22, 2012)

All I could think of was Mr. Bean as well


----------



## petereanima (Aug 23, 2012)

BBC News - Spanish fresco restoration botched by amateur












totally looks like:















hopefully more to come!


like...




















Hey, I even would get restaurated myself, if thats possible!


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 23, 2012)

Repost unfortunately.... And for goodness sake... Restoration. It is in the article title.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a solution, the town could just make their patron saint Andre the Giant.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 23, 2012)

Xaios said:


> It's a mosaic of various people facepalming, forming a picture of the Patron Saint of Facepalming, Captain Picard.



LOL cant believe i didnt see it at first


----------



## soundgardener75 (Aug 23, 2012)

Adam said:


> I like Mr. Bean's repaint better





The Uncreator said:


> All I could think of was Mr. Bean as well



When I saw this article yesterday, it was the first thing I thought of too!


----------



## petereanima (Aug 23, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Repost unfortunately.... And for goodness sake... Restoration. It is in the article title.



sometimes german and english are just too close together. excuse my engrish.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## petereanima (Aug 24, 2012)

new shirt for Axl Rose?






Qstoms


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 24, 2012)

Let's paint some happy little prophets.............


----------



## dvon21 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Xaios (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh my god this thread is getting better and better... Fuckin' Rafiki...


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 24, 2012)

Goddamnit. I hate dolan so much, but thats funny...


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 24, 2012)

Check. And mate.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 24, 2012)

Those 'shops are awesome! This thread is why I love the internet. I'm not ROF, but I am definitely L!


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's my restoration of the fresco.







It took me a whole thirty seconds in paint with a track pad.


----------



## Necris (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone else seeing the resemblance to Gloop and Gleep from Herculoids?


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Aug 26, 2012)

This thread is gold.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 26, 2012)

Xaios said:


>




I can't stop laughing lol.


----------



## petereanima (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm losing my shit over here, this thread is golden!


----------



## RevelGTR (Aug 27, 2012)

Jesus you guys are good with photoshop lol


----------



## dvon21 (Aug 27, 2012)

I died at this one


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 27, 2012)

EGEDE said:


> Jesus you guys are good with photoshop lol


I've seen more than half on memebase which means they are probably on reddit too. Solid gold nonetheless


----------

